# lsd in a 240 sx what model came with lsd



## cholojr19 (Feb 17, 2003)

i was wondering what model came with lsd in it 89-93 240 sx, did the model thatcam with the ka24de come with lsd also do auto matics come with it cause theres this auto at a junkyard 93 fastback if it has it i wanna use it on my car 89 240 sx coupe auto for now changing it over
pleaseeeeeeeee helppppppppppppppp


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe the lsd was an option on the Se 240s. There should be a tag or sticker on the pumpkin.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

LSD's are standard on SE's, but not available elsewhere in the 240 line. SE's also have HICAS though, so you may be better off getting a base model and adding an LSD from an 240SX SE, 300ZX or aftermarket.


----------



## cholojr19 (Feb 17, 2003)

can i put the lsd from a se into my 240 coupe 89 or can i just swap the whole differential


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the lsd off the 240sx se should be a direct bolt on to your 240..

you can also get a lsd off a s14 (95-98 240sx) or a 300zx but some modification will be needed.
*quoting s14will from speedoptions.com*
it depends on how many bolts on ur imput shaft - ussually s13's have 5 or 6 bolts any of the R200 will bolt up just get the pumpkin with imput shafts. Most non-lsd car have 6 bolt pumpkins also u may need a shortened driveshaft ur mileage will vary on which lsd need shorter abs drive shaft and which do not.
*end quote*


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

LSD are an option on Japanese S13 too.


----------

